# Duxford....Birds in Theirs Nests



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2015)

For those who have not been to Duxford, there are buildings just full of static aircraft and this thread is designed to show you Duxford's nestlings.



























Many more to follow......


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff. That's inside the restoration hangar, with all the aircraft under (sometimes slow) restoration. It's also where the conservation is done on Museum exhibits, and the Huey is 'resting' there, waiting to go back into the American Museum.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2015)

Good stuff. maybe someone here knows why that Strikemaster had that rough coating on the wing leading edges.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes, it would be good to know. Either Evan or Grant might know, as they had them in the RNZAF, but I don't know if they had that coating though.
I'll e-mail Evan and see if he has any idea.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2015)

More for you.....


























Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## gumbyk (Sep 28, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Good stuff. maybe someone here knows why that Strikemaster had that rough coating on the wing leading edges.



Was it on the Saudi one? Could have been an anti-abrasive rubberised coating? I've seen similar on tailplanes of aircraft operating off sandy/stony airstrips to protect them from damage.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2015)

gumbyk said:


> Was it on the Saudi one? Could have been an anti-abrasive rubberised coating? I've seen similar on tailplanes of aircraft operating off sandy/stony airstrips to protect them from damage.



Yes, the Saudi one but it did not extend the full length of the wing, just from the tip to half way inboard. It was an extremely rough surface. Unfortunately I don't have pics.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

I'd thought maybe it was for rough-field ops, and even suggested it may be some sort of coating to disrupt air-flow at certain angles in a hot climate, although I'll admit that was a very 'outside guess'.
I took a couple of shots specially to show this (I hadn't noticed it before, during previous visits), and I'll post them tomorrow, as I haven't downloaded the 'extras' from my other cameras yet.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 28, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I'd thought maybe it was for rough-field ops, and even suggested it may be some sort of coating to disrupt air-flow at certain angles in a hot climate, although I'll admit that was a very 'outside guess'.
> I took a couple of shots specially to show this (I hadn't noticed it before, during previous visits), and I'll post them tomorrow, as I haven't downloaded the 'extras' from my other cameras yet.



- The Airfix Tribute Forum - ? View topic - Airfix 1/72 BAC Jet Provost T5/Strikemaster (02044/03049):


> The T Mk5 had tip tanks but no nose strakes (they were originally converted from T Mk4 airframes), when the aircraft were upgraded to T Mk5A standard (an avionics upgrade of single VOR initially and later a DME) the tip tanks were removed.
> 
> This caused 2 related aerodynamic problems. Firstly directional control at high angles of attack was poor and, associated with this, the aircraft's spin performance was unstable and very oscillatory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2015)

Interesting! While we were mulling it over whilst looking at this feature, discussion did come up that it might be for aerodynamic reasons but we could not figure out why there would be a need to do that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info - it would seem I was thinking along the right lines, if not perhaps totally accurate.


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, thanks for that, it does look strange on the wing but obviously has a use !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2015)

Good ones Jeff. I never tire of looking at the Bf109E when I'm at DX.
Going back to Post #6, the P-47 from the American Museum looks as if it might have been fitted with suspension shackles at the wing roots. It used to be in a cameo setting on the floor, with close access, good for detail shots, but now looks like it's being prepared to hang from the roof of the building after it's been refurbished.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2015)

Here are the pics of the wing leading edge of the BAC Strikemaster, referred to earlier. As can be seen, it's quite rough, rather like an exaggerated anti-slip coating.
Good to have a rational explanation, as it was Jeff who noticed it, and asked me my opinion  - for what it was worth !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2015)

Yep. BTW, I didn't tell you guys but, when I went off on my own to track down info for my Hurricane paint scheme info, I was led over the trip wire and stood beside the Beaufighter for a good 20 minutes while my contact was talking on his phone. I didn't snap any pics because I didn't want to be rude and take advantage of the guy's being indisposed since he was being very helpful.

Mea Culpa.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Here are the pics of the wing leading edge of the BAC Strikemaster, referred to earlier. As can be seen, it's quite rough, rather like an exaggerated anti-slip coating.
> Good to have a rational explanation, as it was Jeff who noticed it, and asked me my opinion - for what it was worth !



Moving the throttle on the old JP3 was equated to "constant speed variable noise". Wonder if the rough wing leading edge on the JP5/Strikemaster was actually a cunning attempt to recreate the illustrious performance of its predecessor?

I know...coat time again!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

So did all RAF JP5s have this rough leading edge ? 
I'd never seen it, or at least never noticed it before, and those few pics I have of JP5s don't appear to show it.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice photos Jeff.




Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> So did all RAF JP5s have this rough leading edge ?
> I'd never seen it, or at least never noticed it before, and those few pics I have of JP5s don't appear to show it.



"At first it was forecast that the T.5 would take the place of the T.4 on certain roles such as high altitude training. Unfortunately the majority of T.4s had to be taken out of RAF service much earlier than anticipated so the T.5 had to take on more responsibilities.
As a result, the RAF decided to update its fleet of Jet Provosts with new avionics suites, spin strakes, and roughened leading wing edges in 1973."

Taken from this website.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2015)

Great pictures Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the positive comments fellas.

How cool would it be for the IWM to empty one hanger per weekend between shows so these caged birds could sit in the sun and be photographed. I know it would be a lot of work but charge a couple of extra pounds to cover costs and let the photogs have at it!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info and link, Buff - very useful. Just looking at the photos in that web-site, some JPs seem to have the roughened leading edges (coloured grey) and some don't. I'll need to do some careful research before building my model !

That would be great Jeff - maybe we should suggest it, as a special 'Photo Shoot' event. 
They do sometimes drag out the odd airframe, but it seems to be mainly when they're either moving things round, or for special events. For example, some years ago, when an American and a French B-17 visited for an airshow, the B-17G 'Mary Alice' was brought out and lined up with the two visitors, and resident 'Sally B'.
'Mary Alice' is the one we saw in 'Air Space', being cleaned and re-painted (shown below), and is normally resident in the American Museum.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 30, 2015)

buffnut453 said:


> "At first it was forecast that the T.5 would take the place of the T.4 on certain roles such as high altitude training. Unfortunately the majority of T.4s had to be taken out of RAF service much earlier than anticipated so the T.5 had to take on more responsibilities.
> As a result, the RAF decided to update its fleet of Jet Provosts with new avionics suites, spin strakes, and roughened leading wing edges in 1973."
> 
> Taken from this website.



From what I understand, the rough leading edges were added after it was discovered that the tip tanks altered the stall behaviour.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 1, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Good stuff. maybe someone here knows why that Strikemaster had that rough coating on the wing leading edges.





Airframes said:


> Here are the pics of the wing leading edge of the BAC Strikemaster, referred to earlier. As can be seen, it's quite rough, rather like an exaggerated anti-slip coating.
> Good to have a rational explanation, as it was Jeff who noticed it, and asked me my opinion - for what it was worth !



Just pulled up this snippet Andy and Terry re the rough leading edge on these Strikemaster.

The spin problem was caused because removal of the tip tanks resulted in a greater fuselage weight (and thus inertial moment) relative to the wings (something known as the 'B : A Ratio'). This was cured by the fitting of the strakes to the nose (the strakes around the engine intakes are there for a different reason and are common to all JP5 types).

The stall problem was cured by the fitting of a roughened leading edge surface to the outboard part of both wings (the grey area ahead of the red on the models). This was an adhesive coating that actually felt like rough concrete! The idea being that this would increase the pre-stall buffet and result in wing drop at the stall (i.e. the tips stall before the main part of the wing), thus giving a more defined stall entry.
- The Airfix Tribute Forum - ? Index page


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank again Buff.
More nice ones Jeff, and I still think that Sea Fury looks odd with that engine and prop.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2015)

Keep 'em coming


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice shots and info.




Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 3, 2015)

Some very nice pictures Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2015)

Absolutely miserable outside today. Currently about 3 degrees celsius with rain and strong winds. Hope these brighten your day as mine is totally crap as far as the weather goes!


























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the nasty weather there Jeff. But shots are cool.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

Weather here had a sudden change from the last few sunny days. Started with heavy fog, then cleared a little, but dull and cold all day.
Nice bright shots there Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2015)

Good ones Jeff. We had the same yesterday, with a bit of snow to boot. Supposed to be back up to 20C by Friday.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2015)

Great pics Jeff; there is stuff there from IWM Lambeth which doesn't fit in the new exhibition there, like the Halifax nose, He 162 and B.E.2c. I wonder where they are going to put the Shack eventually, it'd be a shame if they put it back outside again.

On the Strikemaster wings, the Kiwi ones didn't have the L/E strips:


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2015)

Very nice stuff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2015)

Love the Zero mid-section...thanks, Jeff.

MM


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2015)

Very Cool!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2015)

Keep 'em coming Jeff !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks fellas for stopping by to take a look.


























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2015)

Neat shots Jeff. 
I really like how the 'working' hangars at DX still allow visitors around, and fairly close too. If the ground crews are approached correctly, and it's not too busy, they'll allow you close-up to get detail shots too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2015)

Noice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2015)

damn fine shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice ones Jeff. I wonder what the situation is with that Dutch Spitfire - it's been standing like that for some time now.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2015)

If they don't do something soon, I might just have to take it off their hands......


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2015)

Ah, but Karl and I already have a cunning plan ! 
We'll distract the staff with jars of Maple syrup, then quietly wheel it out and away, replacing it with the Wil ..... that thing !


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2015)

Better increase the horsepower on our cart then.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2015)

Yep !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2015)

Yep, I think he's got it pretty much covered. I don't think I have anything that Jeff has not already posted or that he still plans to post. I do plan to start a thread on my Hendon visit when I get sorted and after I finish the BoB stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2015)

Looking forward to the Hendon pics Andy - I haven't been there since the late 1980's !


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2015)

Probably hasn't changed!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Probably hasn't changed!



Well, back then, you could _see _everything in the Battle of Britain hall, and photogrpah the aircraft, hand held, no flash using 100 ASA film !
And the Spitfire and Hurricane were in _proper_ blast pens, with trolley ac etc, not the 'toy town' ones I've seen in photos since the 're-furb', with it's arty-farty, dark, lighting effects !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 9, 2015)

> not the 'toy town' ones I've seen in photos since the 're-furb', with it's arty-farty, dark, lighting effects!



They've made a few changes since then Terry, the arty farty lighting has received quite a bit of negative press; now the far wall behind the Sunderland and Seagull V has been replaced by a glass one, a lot more light is let in the building. The Milestones hall and Grahame White hangar are great ways to get up close to the aircraft. Do post pics Crimea, be good to see what's changed in recent times.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info Grant, sounds a lot better. I really must get my Rs down there again some time.
The camouflaged Fennec looked rather sad without its engine - it, and the overall 'silver' example, were on the original display listings for the show, and seeing the cammo one has reminded me to finish the model, inspired by seeing them both at DX, which I started 2 years ago !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2015)

Good suff Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 12, 2015)

Excellent; that bay in the front of the big hangar is a great place to get close to the aircraft; would be terrific to see the Liberator not hemmed in in the AAM.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2015)

Some great shots there Jeff.
I agree with Grant, it was nice to be able to see the B-24 in it's entirety, without the clutter of other stuff as it was in the American Museum. I took the opportunity to get a couple of shots, one shown here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2015)

Yep, me too, along with the Blackbird and Fortress, taken the Friday when I lost Jeff and Jason:


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice ones chaps.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2015)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

Damn nice alright!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

sweet shots Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2015)

They sure are.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2015)

Now do not get me wrong....I love the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum's Lysander as well as the Vintage Wings of Canada one as well but THIS is what a Lysander looks best in....camo over black. 


























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2015)

Good ones Jeff. The Lysander is painted to represent the one normally flown by Hugh Verity, on SOE Ops into France, complete with his 'Jiminy Cricket' nose art.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2015)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice shots, particularly the Vulcan, 'nose on'.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2015)

Good ones Jeff. I presume that's the Concorde flight deck ? Many years since I went aboard !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good ones Jeff. I presume that's the Concorde flight deck ? Many years since I went aboard !



Yes sir, it is.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2015)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice ones. Were they still charging extra to go into the Concorde? I didn't even look.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2015)

Not sure if they charge for Concorde now, but like yourself, I didn't look. The York, when open, is free, and when I was there last year, it looked like Concorde was too, like the airliners on the apron, although there's a voluntary donation box aboard each one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice ones. Were they still charging extra to go into the Concorde? I didn't even look.



No sir, free to stoop my way through the Concorde. 

I must also say with the number of people who go through the museum and the fee charged, one would think they could send someone with a dust rag around every so often and give a wipe.

And yes I know the Victor isn't in her nest but she is nest worthy and in need of a respray.


























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2015)

Good shots Jeff.
I agree about the dust - I have seen cleaners at work in the past, on the aircraft parked on the floor, and once saw a 'cherry picker' preparing to clean the suspended aircraft, but it looks like it hasn't been done for some time !
The Victor was in the 'spare bay' of the 'superhangar', along with the Shackleton, awaiting its turn to be taken to the conservation hangar for a re-paint, but was moved outside to make way for the aircraft temporarily removed from the American Museum.


----------



## rochie (Oct 22, 2015)

Hell i was close enough i'd volunteer to dust them all !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2015)

And I'd volunteer to watch you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 22, 2015)

Airframes said:


> And I'd volunteer to watch you !



And say you missed a bit !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2015)

Yep, on top of one of the suspended ones !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2015)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yep, on top of one of the suspended ones !



Staff Sergeants

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice, Jeff. Looking forward to seeing more work done on the Victor; it's the last surviving complete Mk.I, so it's a rarity.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff - saw some things I keep missing when there !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2015)

Hhmmmm, wonder what that last pic is the back end of ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 24, 2015)

rochie said:


> Hhmmmm, wonder what that last pic is the back end of ?







Jeff Hunt said:


> I must also say with the number of people who go through the museum and the fee charged, one would think they could send someone with a dust rag around every so often and give a wipe.


I've noticed that too looking at your pictures. looks a lot like my model shelves  Maybe there has been some construction going on that makes the dust. You never see that at the Wright Paterson museum. It that's a normal amount of dust they must have a whole team constantly dusting then off


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2015)

rochie said:


> Hhmmmm, wonder what that last pic is the back end of ?



That be two tubes of pure, noisy, aviation porn, that be ! 

Glenn, the dust looks worse in the pics than it actually is, due to the lighting, but I'll admit, it's the worst I've ever seen it in that particular building. That said, from late summer last year, there was some extensive work being done to the end, mainly glass wall, which is a _very _large structure, so that might account for it.
In the other half of this large hangar, some of the aircraft from the American Museum are being temporarily stored, whilst the Museum is being refurbished, and the B-17 was undergoing a thorough clean after what looked like a re-paint, as the nose art etc was missing - see pic below, and note how clean this hangar bay is.

EDIT:- I forgot to add - the B-17 has had a_ lot_ of work done to it over the last year or so, and now a re-paint, with I think different unit markings (the 'Mary Alice' nose art, and code letters have gone too), so I'm wondering if it's being prepared for the Hanks/Spielberg 8th Air Force mini-series ?
Just speculation, so don't quote me on that !!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2015)

Terry, the Fort was masked on the Friday before you got there and painted by Monday.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

great shots.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2015)

More good ones Jeff.
Thanks Andy, I thought the tail markings looked new. She was painted as 'Mary Alice' for many years, so I'm starting to think this very well could be for 'set dressing' for the new series.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2015)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2015)

Yep, nice man...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

packed right in there alright! Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 30, 2015)

Really top stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks everybody for your kind words. I was pretty pleased with the way my indoor stuff turned out. 



























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2015)

This place must be real big...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2015)

Have a great day everyone!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> This place must be real big...



About a mile long Wayne. The hangar where Jeff's latest shots are taken was built in the early 1990's, as 'The Sueprhangar', and is now the main entrance and called 'Air Space'. Half has exhibits, such as the Lancaster and Concorde, the othe half is a spare bay for temporary storage or minor service work.
The other hangars are from WW1 and WW2, plus the American Museum and the Land Warfare Hall, both purpose built, large buildings.
In the pic below, taken from the entrance path to the Land Warfare Hall, the American museum is on the left, with the 'Air Space' hangar in extreme distance. Behind the airliners, out of view, are four further hangars with more exhibits, many of them airworthy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2015)

That picture is Terry staking the ground for 2017.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> That picture is Terry staking the ground for 2017.



Where does X mark the spot? 

Thanks for the info Terry,


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2015)

The 'X' spot is just to the right of the yellow posts, just out of shot, on the edge of what's known as 'The Tank bank', overlooking the western threshold of the runway.
Maybe I should get down there and build a private enclosure for 2017 - with a sign stating "No, you can't ****ing come through here" !!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2015)

With no apologies to Terry!

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2015)

Jeff's trying to tell me something I think ..................


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2015)

He, he, he....

Anyway .. nice shots.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 4, 2015)

Cool pics. the Beech Staggerwing used to be part of Intrepid Aviation, which was Dave Gilmour's (Pink Floyd guitarist) company and was based at North Weald. Don't know who has it now, might still be Gilmour.



> This place must be real big...



Duxford from above; the Land Warfare Hall in the foreground with the American Air Museum dome visible and the Super Hangar at the far end. That's been enlarged now, this pic was taken in the early 2000s from a Dragon Rapide.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice one Grant.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2015)

Had the same view from a Tiger Moth but left my camera on the ground.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2015)

Excellent shot!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2015)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Had the same view from a Tiger Moth but left my camera on the ground.



Silly Billy ! You should have remembered to take it ... surely ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 5, 2015)

Did it intentionally Victor. I was taking the controls and there sure ain't room for a big SLR.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2015)

Especially a L1A1 SLR ................


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. That pic was taken with a mini 35 mil film camera. I didn't have a digibox back then.

I'm looking forward to the day when someone gets one of those Swedish Fireflies into the air...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2015)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

and me too!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2015)

Sorry for missing yesterday, Remembrance Day ceremonies took priority.



























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2015)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2015)

Good ones Jeff.
For those wondering what the room is, it's the original, war time,ground-level 'Watch Office', in use before the 'Control Tower' was built later in WW2. The RAF (and civilian aviators) called their control rooms the 'Watch Office', with the American term 'Control Tower' not being used until much later in WW2.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good ones Jeff.
> For those wondering what the room is, it's the original, war time,ground-level 'Watch Office', in use before the 'Control Tower' was built later in WW2. The RAF (and civilian aviators) called their control rooms the 'Watch Office', with the American term 'Control Tower' not being used until much later in WW2.



Thanks Terry, I guess I could have included some info but I um err....okay, I was just feeling lazy.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2015)

More good ones Jeff, and no problem re the info.
The wall shown, preserved in one of the original Duxford hangars, was rescued from Polebrook if my memory is correct (certainly from a WW2 8th USAAF base anyway), and is an original painting done directly onto the wall of one of the base building during WW2.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn Nice Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2015)

I missed that fuselage in the last pic.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> I missed that fuselage in the last pic.



She is an Ex Afghan Hawker Hind.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2015)

very Cool!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2015)

rochie said:


> Nice Jeff




Thanks Karl, very nearly done with my inside photos.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2015)

Lovely shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)

finishing?...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

Ah, a Hawkermarine Mobility Scooter MkVb in the last shot, with its intrepid pilot !


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, a Hawkermarine Mobility Scooter MkVb in the last shot, with its intrepid pilot !



I was thinking more like Davros, leader of the Daleks !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

P*** Off !!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2015)

Yep, good stuff; even more stuff from IWM Lambeth there, including the Zero centre section, the German minisub Biber 90 and the gun from the cruiser HMS Chester at which Jack Cornwell VC maintained his post during the battle of Jutland and paid the ultimate price for his gallantry.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Cornwell

There mustn't be anything left at IWM Lambeth now...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2015)

There's been a 'shuffle around' Grant - quite a few of the exhibits in the Land Warfare Hall have been moved, presumably to Lambeth, notably the early PzKfw IV and III, and other tanks and trucks etc.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2015)

Terry, I've heard the new exhibition space is not very well received at Lambeth, have you been yet? By the looks of things, some of the items that made Lambeth pretty neat are now at DX.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2015)

Haven't been to IWM Lambeth since the late 1960's Grant !
Passed it (on the Tube) a couple of years back, but didn't have time to visit. Always wondered what happened to the very nice, large scale, scratch-built models, and the huge Lancaster airfield diorama.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 26, 2015)

Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff. Keeping the memory alive.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Good stuff Jeff. Keeping the memory alive.



I will be done very soon, perhaps two or maybe three more posts and that will be it I'm afraid.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

Have enjoyed 'em all!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks fellas.

Today's pics show lots of wear and tear. 

Question for terry or anyone else who knows. The damage to the 111 tail, did it sit around exposed to the elements or recovered from under water?

The 109....the weathered section of the wing.....is that how she was while on ops or the result of folks picking her over after she shot down or otherwise came to grief?

Thanks
































Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2015)

Jeff, the He 111 fin came from Norway, see here from IWM's own website:

fin rudder from Heinkel 111 (AIR 291)

And the Bf 109 was only partially restored to illustrate its condition when it was shot down. It's a well travelled example; I recall it was in Canada at one time. More info here:

Messerschmitt Bf 109E 1190 | aircrashsites.co.uk


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

Good stuff Grant, saved me digging into my memory.
The '109 did indeed do a tour of Canada and the USA during WW2, and then returned, eventually, to the UK, being in store for many years at Bournemouth. Some parts went missing over the years, and at one time, the fuselage was covered in signatures, of people who'd donated to War Bonds and similar, when it was 'on tour'.
When restored, it was decided to leave one wing in the original paint, which, over time, had become faded and abraded. The 'diorama' display is, of course, replicating how it looked after belly landing, photos of which are on display in front of the aircraft.
Forgot to add - I think the He-111 fin is off a KG26 aircraft, probably based at Stavanger-Sola, when the unit was engaged in night ops against the UK in winter 1940, to spring 1941.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys...much appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2015)

Great shot's


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2015)

Okay lads, this will be the last instalment as I have run out of indoor pics from Duxford. Hope you have enjoyed viewing them....I know I enjoyed taking and sharing them with you over the past couple of months.











































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2015)

They have been great Jeff !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2015)

Yep, a great selection Jeff - and reminds me of the heavy rain on the Monday !
And I've just remembered, I haven't finished posting the Spitfire and Hurricane info in the BoB 75th thread - better get my Rs in gear !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic, thanks Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!

Thanks for sharing them all.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yep, a great selection Jeff - and reminds me of the heavy rain on the Monday !
> And I've just remembered, I haven't finished posting the Spitfire and Hurricane info in the BoB 75th thread - better get my Rs in gear !



And I have not yet started my Hendon visit thread.....lazy ba$tard!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> And I have not yet started my Hendon visit thread.....lazy ba$tard!



Pick up the pace Andy......I aint getting any younger ya know.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

C'mon Andy....


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 11, 2015)

So much of my "spare time" is now being spent on researching the paint scheme for our Hurricane restoration. I'm preparing a drawing and a report summarizing the evidence of the scheme we are going to end up with. May get something started over the holidays.


----------

